# My horses



## sorraia (Nov 10, 2007)

I'm sure I've posted pictures before, but its been awhile so probably time for new ones! (Excuse the dirt)

This is Jay, the Quarter Horse. He is an ex-charreada horse. I've had him almost a year. He is around 13 years old.




























And this is what charreada did to him.
Blown out knee and nasty scar:









More scars (the white spots occur on both sides and are scars from improperly fitted saddle):









And this is my little boy, Salty, an Arabian. I have known him since he was born, he was given to me when he was 2 years old. He is now 10 years old. The marks on his face are dings.... He is very talented about dinging his face.




































I thought this was cute:


----------



## HowlsOfAngels (Apr 9, 2011)

What beautiful horses, and both are so relaxed. Salty is adorable, you must know him inside and out. Good luck with Jay, he has some funky scars, but atleast he won't gain any more (unless self inlicted).


----------



## Qku. (Apr 29, 2011)

Hahahaha, the last picture is very cute yeah, especially in the background 

Anyhow, they're both pretty, but I really like Salty's colour.


----------

